# TORONTO



## C3P0 (Apr 10, 2006)

Who is in Toronto, Ontario, Canada?


----------



## Kay (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi C3PO, I'm from Toronto. Message me if you'd like to chat


----------



## Kay (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi C3PO, I'm from Toronto. Message me if you'd like to chat


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im an hour out from Toronto, msg me if you wanna chat too


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I am


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Im from Ottawa!! go leafs go :afr


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Metooooooooooo! :drunk


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Toronto gathering? ... :spam


----------



## Fragilesoulkitten (Sep 19, 2005)

AdamCanada said:


> Im from Ottawa!! go leafs go :afr


 :lol That's great! :lol

I'm less than an hour from TO.


----------



## usuris (Apr 7, 2006)

Hmhmh close enough to Toronto I guess! Whitby here, close to the shwa


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I am from toronto. fellow torontonians are welcome to message me if they want to chat.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm in Toronto also


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm in Montreal...pretty far from Ontario though :lol


----------



## Rendo (May 28, 2006)

I'm from the north part of Toronto! Go ahead and message me if you want to chat.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Brampton here


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in Toronto too. If anyone wants to chat just message me.


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm from about an hour north of toronto, in orillia here


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm just down the road in Kitchener.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm from Mississauga, go to school in Toronto, but am in Waterloo for the summer.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

We need a Toronto pub night or something.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

dez said:


> We need a Toronto pub night or something.


Yes, so everybody within the SAS community living in Toronto can get wasted!  ... together :drunk


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

funkypresident said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > We need a Toronto pub night or something.
> ...


Haha...i might be down for that. :cig


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

OMJFMFG!! sup ya'll!!! lets do it!!!! a toronto night out for the sas crew "what-what" (smacks himself in the face)


----------



## Torontopal (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm from Toronto. Scarborough to be exact. I just went to a pub today, alone, for the first time ever. My therapist asked me to try it.

25 Male, U of T grad. Email me anytime.


----------



## MidnightSi (Oct 28, 2005)

How did it work out Torontoal?? 

I don't think I could ever go to a bar/pub by myself


----------



## friendly stranger (Jul 30, 2006)

i hope i'm not too late for the SAS toronto pub night.. :um 

anyways, add me to ur msn if u wish, i could really use someone somehow


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

lets all just go somewhere n get gizacked like, seriously...LMAO


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

aka dru said:


> lets all just go somewhere n get gizacked like, seriously...LMAO


................................ :ditto :clap :yay :drunk  I concur


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Prolly too late huh? I live in Thornhill, pretty close to Toronto I think and I go to school in Hamilton. PM anytime if anybody wants to chat.


----------



## PanicStricken (Dec 19, 2006)

I live in Oshawa...


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I don't think the pub night thing ever happened. But if enough people would seriously want to try it I'm game.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish I lived closer to Toronto... it seems like most SAS people in Ontario live in the GTA.

I'm about 3 hours outside of Toronto. Not very convenient for this kind of thing. :b


----------



## Nameless Loner (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everyone. I'm from Mississauga.

:um I don't drink anymore so maybe we can get together at a place like BP or Turtle Jacks. Anyways feel free to email me if any of you are interested.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I wouldn't mind. What's BP? I never heard of Turtle Jacks either. :lol

I used to live in Mississauga, lovely city.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Njodis said:


> I wish I lived closer to Toronto... it seems like most SAS people in Ontario live in the GTA.
> 
> I'm about 3 hours outside of Toronto. Not very convenient for this kind of thing. :b


Oh wow, that is far.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, it sucks. I'd love to go to a SAS meetup. I don't think it's going to happen, unless it was a multiple day thing, and I could crash at somebody's house or something. :b


----------



## Nameless Loner (Dec 21, 2006)

dez said:


> I wouldn't mind. What's BP? I never heard of Turtle Jacks either. :lol
> 
> I used to live in Mississauga, lovely city.


BP is Boston Pizza. :b Turtle Jacks is something like BP.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Nameless Loner said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind. What's BP? I never heard of Turtle Jacks either. :lol
> ...


Oh, ok. I know what Boston Pizza is, yeah that would be fun. There's also JackAstors but they seem to be pricy. :um


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Maybe I should start a new thread about a get together?


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

do you guys like Toronto?


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

:drunk Bar night!?! :hyper wait thats coffeee..i dont drink coffee :troll


----------



## Nameless Loner (Dec 21, 2006)

Strength said:


> do you guys like Toronto?


Toronto is a good place. Lots of places to hang out and a varied night scene if you are into that stuff. I'm not really into going to clubs anymore so the only reason I would reach is to shop or eat.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Canado said:


> Strength said:
> 
> 
> > do you guys like Toronto?
> ...


 :haha


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I think and have heard from others from abroad that Toronto is among the less friendly cities of the world and that it is very sexually repressed. There is tons of sex going on here but the general atmosphere is to keep everything hidden. Toronto is also a city full of type A personality people who are especially greedy and power hungry. A lot of the "cool" stuff that goes on in toronto really only happens for a tiny few who have lots of money. As for the average person: it's just kinda cold and boring.


----------



## Nameless Loner (Dec 21, 2006)

bent said:


> A lot of the "cool" stuff that goes on in toronto really only happens for a tiny few who have lots of money. As for the average person: it's just kinda cold and boring.


I wouldn't go so far as to say that but it depends on what the person finds "cool". Obviously if you want to go high class dining, sit court side at a Raptors game, or play golf at Glen Abbey (but that's in Oakville so I'm cheating) it's definitely gonna cost you some dough.

I never heard anybody calling Toronto sexually repressed though...interesting. Maybe they just need to take a tour at Younge street or visit the club scene. But yeah I guess those things are kinda "hidden". But don't we have a nude beach? :lol Sometimes when I go jogging at Jack Darling park here in Mississauga (which is not a designated nude beach/area I am sure) I see women sunbathing topless with children around. :um


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

yeah I've heard other people from outside of toronto say that it's sexually repressed here, particularly folks from montreal. I agree because compared to montreal it's definitely not as open. The nude beach from what I understand is a tiny segment on the island and i haven't heard of the park in mississauga...but maybe I'll start hanging around there, haha. my impression is that in toronto most people are conservative and have a few liberal affectations mainly out of a sense of snobby elitism. there is a sex club and lots of bdsm stuff (not that I'm into that necessarily) but most of that is thanks to the gay community. there is a small group of liberal cliques who like to read or contribute to NOW magazine or who are still connected to the universities or the arts community but they are a minority and are mostly about talk. They do not define or set the standard for behavior in the city. In any case, I have found that their attitude to human relationships is still very cliquey and they do libertinish things almost as a mechanical or ideological statement to themselves. Outside of their prescribed planned out occasions they are totally repressed and boring. But maybe I just need to get out more and meet the right people. I really don't know very many of them well.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Nah. Toronto is just a really big place. and the best places/people are not usually out there for the mainstream media to pick up. 

I've been to a few places that were incredibly cool, with excellent people and music They were kinda old, down in basements and stuff, but absolutely excellent. Unfortunately, like most of my friends who live out in suburbia, you're not going to drive all the way to Toronto to hang out in a place that looks uglier/older than your neighbourhood pub. You're going to go as posh (and expensive) as you can--and that means being around fake, sexually repressed, people. :?


----------

